# What internet speed do you currently have?



## Noca

What internet speed do you currently have? anyone have over 100 Mbps?


----------



## Zael

Feels like I'm on dial-up again.


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

Sin said:


> how do you even get around?


One packet at a time? :teeth


----------



## Implicate

Can't beat it for $29.99 a month.


----------



## Dark Shines

That's over a wireless dongle through a couple of walls, so I'm more than pleased. Openreach engineer tested me at just under 80/20.



Zael said:


> Feels like I'm on dial-up again.


 I was going to say it's not that bad, but I suppose the net is more media heavy now than it was during dial-up years.

The memories... 3kbps down, 1.5kbps up, 2 hourly cut off, stupid levels of contention where you had to sit there hammering the ISP trying to get a free connection, it swear it gave me PTSD. I have NEVER taken broadband for granted.


----------



## tlgibson97

I usually get 50-60 megabit at home. I'm not sure having more would do me much good unless I had more people sharing the connection. I find I am usually limited on DL speeds based on the UL speed of the site I am on. 

I've gotten up to around 7 MB/Sec Dl at times but often it is around 2-4 Mb/s.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

My upload speed is pathetic lol. NBN can't come soon enough.


----------



## typemismatch

I've only got a 10Mb connection. I don't really know what I would need anything faster for. I guess maybe when super high def comes out I will need faster.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Dita said:


> lol, quite good thinking that it's "free" as it's included to my rent.


omg


----------



## Dark Shines

Dita said:


> lol, quite good thinking that it's "free" as it's included to my rent.


 Wicked.


----------



## kast




----------



## Implicate

Dita said:


> lol, quite good thinking that it's "free" as it's included to my rent.


Hey, new roomie!


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## nullptr

We normally have uverse but it's down so I have to use our verizon wifi.


----------



## Zael

Sin said:


> how do you even get around?


I actually get around pretty well considering. Streaming video can be a problem though.











Dark Shines said:


> I was going to say it's not that bad, but I suppose the net is more media heavy now than it was during dial-up years.
> 
> The memories... 3kbps down, 1.5kbps up, 2 hourly cut off, stupid levels of contention where you had to sit there hammering the ISP trying to get a free connection, it swear it gave me PTSD. I have NEVER taken broadband for granted.


Yeah, I was joking. It may be slow, but it's still waaaaay better than dial-up.


----------



## dreadwiler

I'm impressed with most of the speeds here ... I was convinced the world was still pretty far behind. Then again, perhaps it's an issue of sample-size and selection factors. I assume most of the people looking at SAS in general have an investment in their internet connection, and those looking at a tech section of the forum probably have more of an investment in the ability of their connection (or just an urge to have the best).










I'm probably going to upgrade to Verizon FiOS for faster speeds and cheaper prices when I move. Currently, all that's available here is Comcast, or lame Verizon DSL.



typemismatch said:


> I've only got a 10Mb connection. I don't really know what I would need anything faster for. I guess maybe when super high def comes out I will need faster.


I might be wrong, and I certainly didn't bother to check the math, but I believe that certain video streaming services suggest a minimum bandwidth of somewhere over 10Mb if you're streaming 1080p HD content. Plus, if you're like me and you like to stream full HD while downloading various (legal) things, while group vide-chatting, while other people on the network go about their own internet business (streaming tv/playing games/downloading content), 10Mb just becomes a bottleneck. It all comes down to usage requirements.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Didn't know mine was this bad...


----------



## bobby.

Way faster than necessary tbh.


----------



## scooby

Just switched my ISP, went from a 6Mb/s to this. Why didn't I do this earlier. Wish I higher uploads though.


----------



## BrainInsect




----------



## jk3456

3g cell phone internet and it SUX. currently dloading skyrim mods at 31kbs/s with timeouts but im using a dload manager


----------



## citizen_erased

Meh. Wish we had fibre-optic.


----------



## AngelClare

Time Warner Cable NYC sucks.


----------



## AngelClare

Implicate said:


> Can't beat it for $29.99 a month.


Are you living on campus?


----------



## Grant06

I really don't see why I'd need anything faster than this.


----------



## Arthur Dent




----------



## chrismorris

Noca said:


> What internet speed do you currently have? anyone have over 100 Mbps?


I used to test my Internet speed from Scanmyspeed.com . This gives me the approximate results for both uploading as well as Downloading speed. This site doesn't require the need of flash player and Java script to display the speed test results. My uploading speed is 0.82 Mbps and Downloading speed is 2.16 Mbps.


----------



## Charmander

Haha oh dear.


----------



## mark555666

Luckily its faster at my other place, where I'm going soon. Picking up my old life again.


----------



## maninabox

Wish I had some of the speed you guys have


----------



## Limmy




----------



## thebadshepard

Dark Shines said:


> That's over a wireless dongle through a couple of walls, so I'm more than pleased. Openreach engineer tested me at just under 80/20.
> 
> I was going to say it's not that bad, but I suppose the net is more media heavy now than it was during dial-up years.
> 
> The memories... 3kbps down, 1.5kbps up, 2 hourly cut off, stupid levels of contention where you had to sit there hammering the ISP trying to get a free connection, it swear it gave me PTSD. I have NEVER taken broadband for granted.


how do you have a 10ms latency on wireless!???? God US needs a national telecommunications initiative like Australia's National Broadband network.

UK obviously has damn good telecoms


----------



## thebadshepard

Charmander said:


> Haha oh dear.


mine is almost the same


----------



## Chrysalii

works well


----------



## gytar




----------



## tlgibson97

Just got an email from comcast saying they are doubling my speed for no particualar reason. So its up to 100 megabit now. I tested it and only get about 90 on my computer but my son's hit 114.

Right now they have suspended their 250 Gigabyte/mo data limit. I was really pushing it some months.


----------



## Cylon

Some of you have a crazy fast connection! Ignore mine haha


----------



## Kascheritt

I don't have that kind of speed. It's limited by the plan. 
10MB/s is maximum for upload and download.


----------



## metrokid




----------



## Otherside

Have to say, my internet is supposed to be a lot faster than that but 1)probably not the only person on it at the moment using our router and 2) Sky has been a load of **** lately.


----------



## whattothink

scooby said:


> Just switched my ISP, went from a 6Mb/s to this. Why didn't I do this earlier. Wish I higher uploads though.


I'm getting screwed by my ISP.



^At my school. I have to say, the upload:download ratio is very impressive. Will test my home connection later.


----------



## whattothink




----------



## Melanin7

not worth posting...


----------



## ourwater

Cable company is coming today to try and fix the latency


----------



## nickelbird

thar she blows @[email protected]
Took a heap of work to get it that smooth sailing.. 
Makes my heart pitter patter every time I see it ^.^


----------



## Noca

My new internet speed as of today


----------



## feels

Jesus some of these numbers seem insane to me.










I didn't have internet for the longest time and then for years we just stole our neighbors. Pretty sure they knew. They finally put a password on their network after like 4 years, so then we had to get our own. :b I'm used to having really slow speeds so the speed I have now seems perfectly fine to me.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding




----------



## uziq

It's enough I guess.










But my phone's LTE actually has a higher download rate. C'mon Cox, step it up.


----------



## The Radiant Hero




----------



## jim11

I live right in the centre of a ****hole. Everything looks and smells like a ****hole, including the internet speed.

Fucckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk shiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## 3r10n

Got a 135 mb at my work.


----------



## peyandkeele

5 up 15 down


----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## Meanderer

Whelp...crap. It's suppose to be 3Mb/s, but rarely is. I miss college...


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken

and it actually works half of the time.


----------



## bdsm

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3828346584


----------



## absreim

About 50 Mbps downstream. Time Warner recently revamped service in Manhattan.


----------



## 8888

I have Verizon Fios. Not sure what their speed is.


----------



## Noca

8888 said:


> I have Verizon Fios. Not sure what their speed is.


speedtest.net


----------



## roats44862

this drops right down if i'm usng Skype!


----------



## brooke_brigham

We have fiber optics. I am using a wireless router too so it's not as fast as it could be.


----------



## Noca

brooke_brigham said:


> We have fiber optics. I am using a wireless router too so it's not as fast as it could be.


First time I have seen someone's upload faster than their download speed.


----------



## Tombu

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3837391124


----------



## BAH

The fastest in the universe


----------



## 8888

Noca said:


> speedtest.net


Thanks

ping 12 ms
download speed 24.45 mbps
upload speed 15.46 mb


----------



## brooke_brigham

Noca said:


> First time I have seen someone's upload faster than their download speed.


really?? so what does that mean?


----------



## Noca

brooke_brigham said:


> really?? so what does that mean?


Usually ISPs give you a lot higher download speed than your upload speed, well cable providers do anyway.


----------



## brooke_brigham

I pay $79.00 a month by the way. Thats internet and a land line. That seems high compared to what other people have said ..


----------



## Noca

My new speed, lets see anyone beat this.


----------



## Compwear




----------



## Kilgore Trout

jim11 said:


> I live right in the centre of a ****hole. Everything looks and smells like a ****hole, including the internet speed.
> 
> Fucckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk shiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttt





Meanderer said:


> Whelp...crap. It's suppose to be 3Mb/s, but rarely is. I miss college...





HenceNoStepsTaken said:


> and it actually works half of the time.


I feel you guys. Here's mine:










I did a little search and all i could find was 1.5Mb/s for home users in US. How come you get 50, 100, 234!!!? My college didn't have that speed!


----------



## Noca

pouria19 said:


> I feel you guys. Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a little search and all i could find was 1.5Mb/s for home users in US. How come you get 50, 100, 234!!!? My college didn't have that speed!


Do you live in a city or a rural area? Rural areas are always slow or at least slower than cities.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Noca said:


> Do you live in a city or a rural area? Rural areas are always slow or at least slower than cities.


I'm in the ****in capital!! That's what makes me mad when i see i'm slower than 90%. But i'm stuck with this provider for some technical issues.
PS: i don't live in US.


----------



## cupoftealee

No, I wasn't downloading anything at the time. Yes, I pay for this.

Currently can't do much other than browse basic pages. Maybe I'll actually get something done, like housework or go out.


----------



## AussiePea

cupoftealee said:


> No, I wasn't downloading anything at the time. Yes, I pay for this.
> 
> Currently can't do much other than browse basic pages. Maybe I'll actually get something done, like housework or go out.


How many years have passed since you pressed the "submit reply" and it appeared on the forum?

Edit: I realise I may be waiting awhile for the reply.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

32 KB/s. Yes... in a household of 3. This is Purgatory.


----------



## cupoftealee

AussiePea said:


> How many years have passed since you pressed the "submit reply" and it appeared on the forum?
> 
> Edit: I realise I may be waiting awhile for the reply.


Haha, I was gonna write something like that. Pages are ok, as long as they're not too complicated. The test actually took a few minutes, it kept stopping


----------



## In a Lonely Place

AussiePea said:


> How many years have passed since you pressed the "submit reply" and it appeared on the forum?
> 
> Edit: I realise I may be waiting awhile for the reply.


:lol



cupoftealee said:


> Haha, I was gonna write something like that. Pages are ok, as long as they're not too complicated. The test actually took a few minutes, it kept stopping


I take it you are living way out in the sticks?


----------



## cupoftealee

In a Lonely Place said:


> I take it you are living way out in the sticks?


No, it's just wifi being terrible (I connect to other people's routers but pay for it). I should get wired access, but can't really afford it. The cost of the line rental and stuff.


----------



## Zyriel

**** because my area doesn't have fiber optic cabling. Yet randomass places in the middle of jungles in Africa do for some reason, people in straw huts ~_~ Not ragging on them huts either! (Could be the epitome of comfort and convenience for all I know, the envy of all the rest of the world with such a natural, yet sophisticated standard for modern living :b) Just really frustrating at the thought of it lol. I use a 4g connection for some things, and a wired one for others, ugh, first world problems eh >_>! (Lmao which is funny, because third world countries have better internet than me, so what is that if you do the math, second world problem? Or third world problem in a first world country LOL)


----------



## TheSilentGamer

At least I can download torrents in less than a week.


----------



## random lonely man

wtf i didnt know speeds like this even existed anymore. i am currently at 150mbit down and 15 mbit up.


----------



## Classified

3G since neighborFi was getting too slow and flaky.


----------



## BeamMeUp




----------



## HilarityEnsues

Cable internet. Not bad with nothing else connected despite having so many splitters under the house.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I tested my internet speed again, and now it's a bit faster? What black sorcery is this?


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Dark Light




----------



## Fat Man

I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## nicobassiste

Looks good to me ^^ What is wrong with my upload speed though...


----------



## rymo




----------



## elsingo

Downloading while doing the test so i guess it could go a little higher.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere1




----------



## nomenclature

It's usually about 10mbps faster on down and up during the week, but either way, it's faster than back at home.


----------



## zomgz

Download Speed: *37716* kbps (4714.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *3139* kbps (392.4 KB/sec transfer rate)

Not the greatest in the multiverse but not the worst either.


----------



## Nunuc

A cheap 4G LTE, or whatever, connection. Cancelled my landline internet (24/1mbps 50€/month ) about a year ago, struggled with my "backup" Internet, a slowass 3G connection (maybe 2-4 Mbps up and down) until it unexpectedly got upgraded to what it is now last December.

Can't really complain...It's way cheaper, faster and more reliable than the 24/1 DSL one, which, I think, still is the fastest landline connection available here in the Woods of Despair.


----------



## Steve French

Not too good, of course I switched from the better of two services in town for price reasons, I live out in the boonies, and am connected to the network wirelessly with a poor adapter that really chokes off the speed.


----------



## Conviction07

I don't know, but just last night I watched a news story that said Australia is ranked 40th on internet speed. So basically what I'm saying is it sucks balls.


----------



## Barentin

Australia is actually pretty good , they have infrastructure ! like when we play cod with germans , russians etc. the aussie might lag , but has less packet loss then me


----------



## anomnomnom

After having backwards 4mb ADSL on a good day its quite refreshing the only ISP in this town has now rolled out fibre optic

from 4mb/0.3mb to 96mb/18mb for practically the same price is somewhat ridiculous..and amusing.


----------



## Vaust




----------



## kivi

Old thread, I know.

I was curious about the cable internet speed here (It suppose to be high here, in university so I decided to test it but it shows crazy numbers? :um) (But I can't say the same about WiFi in here)


----------



## CWe

Mine is slow


----------



## akb

Oh baby


----------



## tehuti88

Can't figure out how people are posting the results images. It doesn't give me that option when I finish the test, just a "result number." :|

Hm...let me copy the URL of somebody else's pic and see if I can get mine...










All righty. Seems slow compared to others here, but when your other options are AT&T's portable Wi-Fi hotspot which claims it has 4G capabilities when you've really still got only 2G in your area (4G is always "coming soon," whatever that means), and it takes a half hour to connect (if you're lucky) and seems completely nonfunctional at least half of the year, and claims you can connect several devices at once but only one works (sometimes), and has limited data...or "56.6kbps" dialup which usually connects at 48kbps (on a really good day) or 24kbps or even slower (when it connects at all), and of course requires a desktop computer (which you don't have anymore) and ties up the phone line and can be used by only one person at a time, and which has _strictly_ limited data (you can't even pay extra to go over)...then 65mbps is heaven.

I couldn't even download 2mb PDF files on our old connections.


----------



## lackofflife




----------



## Lohikaarme

:cry



akb said:


> Oh baby


:wife


----------



## akb

Lohikaarme said:


> :cry
> 
> :wife


Hehe yeah. It's awesome. Although granted that is a connection to a local server, if I were to connect to London or NY it would go down to the 500s which is still amazing.

I've been involved in tech for a little while now and I must say I'm always surprised at how slow the internet is in many places, even in places in the US where you'd think they'd have access to fiber.


----------



## Paul

My internet is so slow that the speed test hangs at the selecting server part on every attempt and never completes.


----------



## Were

it's faster and cheaper since we've moved because there's fiber and vdsl internet in this area, it's $17 per month for supposedly 35 mbps.

We used to have 5 mbps, that was the maximum speed in that area, actually it was 16 mbps but all isps had a bandwidth cap so your speed was getting lowered to 5 mbps if you use internet a lot and we are 3 people at home with 3 computers so that was really slow and we payed $34 per month for that crap, I couldn't even watch youtube at 720p. few years before that, we had 3 mbps.


----------



## JDsays

50 mb - 60 mb per sec


----------



## twitchy666

*why so social element for paying customer...?*

76

email servers always connect √ but not receive or send sometimes... test. ø

this summer outage... banned from ISP community forum
I resorted to paper & pen letters. complaint post address. letters received. wow

now autumn a proposed engineer visit Saturday! how do I play it? older or younger agent?

I teach the techer. always. never particular complaint. we just discuss relevantly. all my basic tests - illustration demo what's right / not.

eg. every time... communication impossible. Phone: > cannot do not!!. bleeuurr>

enable forum so I can properly flag errors, shared by regional users

subtle. this year's service loss repeated regularly. Never about copper connections! account suspension.. somehow... account is like biology of own's health! one moment unable to connect, then OK, then same again, forever. not speed. period off/on ~~~~~ login denied. type password again.. √ 
I'm sure I have the personal politics right. I show: duplicate letters. why 2 copies??? about the Sat visit? I start: nothing wrong. I fixed outage by flipping unknown auto-fwd switch. always me who does all the work. training supermarket self-serve attendant. my home visit, after my spiel, I add such a simple dimension. we establish sending own email message test. arrives in inbox or not? 18 years the same. functioning or not! before he leaves... when this stops working again, again and again, when? can't communicate the error during communication error. majority of service has been a hi percentage. duration of same fault over & over

no hardware trouble for 18 years. socially: account! pay, pay, pay!


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I was on Virgin Media with upto 100mb DL and I think about 8-10mb UL. 
Due to moving around for the last 9 months Im currently with BT-FoN/Wifi as I need flexability and no long-term contracts (and I'm in the countryside so choices are limited). It's 1MB DL (yes, ONE mb DL!) and I think UL is the same. It's slow as feck yes, but unlimited and with a few tricks you can even torrent with it so for £15 a month compared to VirginMedia unlimited for £35 per month, it's not too bad when you get used to it.

Amazingly you can watch live TV and stream vids on it @1080 which I was led to believe you needed a minimum of 2mb DL to be able to do so. 
You can also game online with it (I honestly don't notice much of a difference, if any, compared to my previous pretty nippy ISP), my ping is normally under 80ms. Yes 80ms isn't 5ms but seriously, all of this for 1/3 price..... I'm actually quite impressed with it.

https://www.btfonpurchases.com/en/products


----------



## Kuse

We have old fashioned copper telephone wires.. The internet speed is pathetic.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My suburb is supposed to have the worst Internet in Australia, but I don't think it's bad.


----------



## Steve French

This is fibre optic, apparently. I guess I am in bum**** nowhere, and this is on a wireless connection, but still. Not peak hours or anything, not downloading/uploading anything at the time.

You know something always confused me. How you only get a fraction of your download speed. I get maybe 6 mb/s at the absolute best. Though the upload seems to go pretty well in comparison.

I guess it's hard to complain when you can steal a blu-ray movie inside of an hour. I remember napster. On dail-up. Waiting all day for a song to download, only to find out it's that same clip of Bill Clinton.


----------



## TuxedoChief

I just upgraded to this about a week ago.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Nekobasu

I am supposed to have 60Mbps but that rarely happens.


----------



## MCHB




----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Can't figure out how people are posting the results images. It doesn't give me that option when I finish the test, just a "result number." :|
> 
> Hm...let me copy the URL of somebody else's pic and see if I can get mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All righty. Seems slow compared to others here, but when your other options are AT&T's portable Wi-Fi hotspot which claims it has 4G capabilities when you've really still got only 2G in your area (4G is always "coming soon," whatever that means), and it takes a half hour to connect (if you're lucky) and seems completely nonfunctional at least half of the year, and claims you can connect several devices at once but only one works (sometimes), and has limited data...or "56.6kbps" dialup which usually connects at 48kbps (on a really good day) or 24kbps or even slower (when it connects at all), and of course requires a desktop computer (which you don't have anymore) and ties up the phone line and can be used by only one person at a time, and which has _strictly_ limited data (you can't even pay extra to go over)...then 65mbps is heaven.
> 
> I couldn't even download 2mb PDF files on our old connections.




Hmph. We're supposed to have 100mbps now! :bah (Edit, checked my settings. Says it's actually 150mbps!)

Let me try the server it originally chose on its own...



Pah. Let me try the closest city I recognize...



I feel lied to.


----------



## sprinter

25 is what it's supposed to be. The fastest I could get with my cable company is 120mbps but they want $150 a month for that. I have no problem watching youtube videos or anything like that but a lot of websites are really slow if I don't use an adblocker but then like just now I looked at weather.com and get a pop up asking me to disable adblocker.

Does having a faster internet connection even help with making web pages bloated with ads load fast? Aren't the ads just slow and there's nothing you can do about it other than block them?


----------



## Overdrive

fml


----------



## Repix




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Noca




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------

